# Post



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi I would like to post in the General area but it will not let me. How do I get to post there?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> Hi I would like to post in the General area but it will not let me. How do I get to post there?


After introducing yourself, it takes a while for TAM logistics to approve you to post in a specific forum. Welcome. It will happen.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

From what I can see, you are now posting in the General forum, so looks like it all worked out.


----------

